# اعمل نفسك ميت بسرعة هههههههههه



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9IGj99_Ml3s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
عرفت تتصرف وتهرب من الموت 
ميرسي تاسوني
روووووووووعه ومضحكه


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2011)

*مش معقول 
روعه جدا 
شكراااا*​


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2011)

*انا اصلاً ميت 
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا تاسوني
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفه​


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههه جامدة
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2011)

*ناصحه قوووي

عرفت تضحك عليه​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه شطوره

تسلمي يا قمر


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى وتحفة
ميرسى لك يا قمر
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> عرفت تتصرف وتهرب من الموت
> ميرسي تاسوني
> روووووووووعه ومضحكه



هههههههههه جدعة

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

> مش معقول
> روعه جدا
> شكراااا



ههههههههههه

شكرا كتير استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل

والتقييم


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

> انا اصلاً ميت



طب وده من ايه ؟ هههههههههه

شكرا كتير يا توين


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا تاسوني
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر



انتى الاجمل حبيبتى

شكرا يا ملكة لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفه



شكرا يا كوكى يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## bob (27 أبريل 2011)

*ايه يا كوينا التقليد ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا حاطتها علي الفيس بتاعي من فتره 
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههه جامدة



هههههههه

شكرا مارو لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

> ناصحه قوووي
> 
> عرفت تضحك عليه



ههههههههه ذكية ماشاء الله

شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههه شطوره
> 
> تسلمي يا قمر



شطورة وحلوة وامورة ههههههههههه

شكرا روزى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

> ايه يا كوينا التقليد ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا حاطتها علي الفيس بتاعي من فتره
> ههههههههههههه



وانا كمان ههههههههههه

يعنى مش تقليد ولا حاجة هههههههههه

شكرا بوب لردك الجميل


----------



## govany shenoda (27 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
طلعت ناصحه


----------



## مريم12 (30 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
بط اخر زمن 
لو هتشترى بط اطمنى ان روحها طلعت الاول
هههههههههه

ميرررسى كوينا
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> طلعت ناصحه



خافت على حياتها ههههههههههه

شكرا ا جوفانى


----------



## tasoni queena (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> بط اخر زمن
> لو هتشترى بط اطمنى ان روحها طلعت الاول
> هههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههه لا مش مهم هناكله حى

شكرا يا مريومة


----------



## كرستينا كركر (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه شطوره​​*


----------



## Just g (6 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههه ذكية عجبتنى القمورة دى *
*ميرسى يا سكرة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه شطوره



هههههههههه برافو عليها

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى



شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> ههههههههه ذكية عجبتنى القمورة دى
> ميرسى يا سكرة



وانا كمان

شكرا يا قمرررر


----------



## tonyturboman (2 أكتوبر 2011)

يمكن اغمى عليها من الخوف ههههه
شكرا لك


----------



## Thunder Coptic (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*هههههههههههه
حلوه اوي 
طلعت ناصحه*​


----------



## scream man (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*اذكي من الأنسان !!!!!:t16::t16::t16:*


----------



## rania79 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

يابنت الاية هو ف كدة؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ناصحة البطة دى والهى
ميرسى هارتى​


----------



## Bent el Massih (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه ذكية حقا
ميرسي حبيبتي​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه تصدقي حلو اوي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه الف شكر يا اخضريكا 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2011)

البطة او الوزة دى سوسة هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> يمكن اغمى عليها من الخوف ههههه
> شكرا لك



ههههههه يمكن برضه  

شكرا تونى لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> *هههههههههههه
> حلوه اوي
> طلعت ناصحه*​



جدااا

شكرا كوبتك لردك الحلو


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> *اذكي من الأنسان !!!!!:t16::t16::t16:*



فعلا يا سكريم

شكرا لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> يابنت الاية هو ف كدة؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ناصحة البطة دى والهى
> ميرسى هارتى​



مش اى كلام يا رنون هههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر لردك الحلو


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> *هههههههههههههههههههه ذكية حقا
> ميرسي حبيبتي*



مكنتش متوقع كمان

شكرا كريمة لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههه تصدقي حلو اوي
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه الف شكر يا اخضريكا
> ههههههههههههههه



العفو يا اخضريكا برده هههههههههه

شكرا لردك الحلو


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> البطة او الوزة دى سوسة هههههههه



لاء دى ذكية مش سوسة ههههههههه 

شكرا جرجس لردك الحلو


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2013)

للرفع


----------

